# Bracing inside speaker cabinet..



## Christos (Dec 27, 2007)

Is internal bracing really necessary for a speaker cabinet with internal volume of around 13 litres? We are speaking for a cabinet in sealed configuration with 18mm and 25mm for the baffle MDF.

Thanks in advance..


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2010)

I don't generally put extra bracing in a small cabinet, but it can never hurt. I think it really depends on how much power your going to be running too. A low power driver isn't going to put as much stress on a box as a higher powered one.

If your really not sure, just do it, cause it doesn't take that much time.


----------



## 1Michael (Nov 2, 2006)

Yes you should always use bracing.


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2010)

Their are well respected designs that don't have bracing. If the box is small enough, the box shape is the bracing. Towers and subs are always going to need extra bracing.


----------



## looneybomber (Sep 20, 2006)

You can always do the knuckle test. Tap on it and see out it sounds. If it's dead enough for ya, then there you go.


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

Bracing is easy and greatly reduces distortion. Even some corner braces from scrap wood would greatly aid in reducing the distortion inducing flexing. 

In addition I suggest some rockwool treatment on the back and side walls.


----------



## Lucky7! (Jan 7, 2008)

Christos said:


> Is internal bracing really necessary for a speaker cabinet with internal volume of around 13 litres? We are speaking for a cabinet in sealed configuration with 18mm and 25mm for the baffle MDF.
> 
> Thanks in advance..


A 15 x 15cm area is the largest I will leave unbraced. 13L is small bookshelf size, so I'm guessing one internal brace would likely meet my min requirements.


----------

